# Here are my flavours...now wot %'s?



## herb1

Hey y'all

I'm looking to make a decent apple pie as well as a decent banana caramel custard

Here's my flavour stash:

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA)
Apple Pie (TPA)
Banana (Inawera)
Caramel (Original) (TPA)
Cinnamon Spice (TPA)
Double Apple (Cap)
DX Cinnamon Danish (TPA)
Fuji Apple (FA)
Graham Cracker v2 (Cap)
Hazelnut v2 (Cap)
Smooth-TFA
Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)

I've tried these recipes but my apples taste more like sweets or the cinnamon is too overwhelming, causing the apple pie to taste like sand:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/784315/muffin man clone(spot on) 70/30 VG/PG
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/840852/herb's remix of Fresh Apple Pie
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/859050/Apple pie v2
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/848395/Apple Danish (herb1 remix)


but only this one comes close but it needs a more dominant banana taste:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/840996/herb1's Banana Caramel Custard v2

Any suggestions on my %'s?


----------



## shaunnadan

Apple pie is one of my favorite vapes and i mix up about 250ml a month. the Apple Pie (TFA) is not that great, rather sub it for Pie Crust (TFA)

I've adapted one of my recipes that you can try 

shaunnadan - Apple Pi Recipe

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
Apple Pie (TPA) - 7%
Caramel (Original) (TPA) - 1%
Fuji Apple (FA) - 2%
Graham Cracker v2 (Cap) - 2
Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap) -1%

70/30 VG/PG
Steep for 2 weeks

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan

Hi there, Just thinking off one here off the bat for your banana custard, my Inawera knowledge is limited so dont know the profile of the banana. But from what I have read keep it low-ish 3-4%. Most custards go very well with hazelnut and CAP's even better as it has a creamy profile.

So if I had to take a shot in the dark it would looks something like this:

Banana INW 3-4%
Vanilla Custard v1 CAP 5-6%
Hazelnut CAP - 1.5-2%
Caramel TPA - 3%
Smooth TFA to taste (keep it low)

If the banana needs a more natural taste you can a very low 0.2 - 0.3% Acetyl Pyrazine
Creams need a much longer steep 2 weeks minimum recommend

Hope this helps bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@shaunnadan ...these threads are starting to sound more like MasterChef challenges...and you get immunity for the next one 

Thx, I have had hit and miss on apple pie recipes

@herb1...thx for the question (aka challenge)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## herb1

Thanks guys

I've been looking on ELR for some help and tried a few recipes but it looks like a hit-N-miss for me too due to the fact that all flavours are not the same (eg. CAP Banana isn't the same as TFA Banana)

But the learning curve is good

I think I need to get sum creams and banana cream in my stash soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

@herb1 I only use 5 drops of cinnamon to 50ml of juice. Cinnamon should be started at 1 drop and increased to taste. It is a very overwhelming flavor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## herb1

shaunnadan said:


> Apple pie is one of my favorite vapes and i mix up about 250ml a month. the Apple Pie (TFA) is not that great, rather sub it for Pie Crust (TFA)
> 
> I've adapted one of my recipes that you can try
> 
> shaunnadan - Apple Pi Recipe
> 
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
> Apple Pie (TPA) - 7%
> Caramel (Original) (TPA) - 1%
> Fuji Apple (FA) - 2%
> Graham Cracker v2 (Cap) - 2
> Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap) -1%
> 
> 70/30 VG/PG
> Steep for 2 weeks


Credit to shaun (a 10ml tester): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/882657/shaunnadan%27s+Apple+Pi+Recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

PsiSan said:


> Hi there, Just thinking off one here off the bat for your banana custard, my Inawera knowledge is limited so dont know the profile of the banana. But from what I have read keep it low-ish 3-4%. Most custards go very well with hazelnut and CAP's even better as it has a creamy profile.
> 
> So if I had to take a shot in the dark it would looks something like this:
> 
> Banana INW 3-4%
> Vanilla Custard v1 CAP 5-6%
> Hazelnut CAP - 1.5-2%
> Caramel TPA - 3%
> Smooth TFA to taste (keep it low)
> 
> If the banana needs a more natural taste you can a very low 0.2 - 0.3% Acetyl Pyrazine
> Creams need a much longer steep 2 weeks minimum recommend
> 
> Hope this helps bud


credit to PsiSan (another 10ml tester): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/882666/PsiSan%27s+Nutty+Banana+Custard+REmiX

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Get the concentrates for this on your next order. It taste like those banana chewy sweets you used to get as a kid. It's too sweet for me but I have a buddy that can't get enough of the stuff. If you like banana and have a sweet tooth this is a goodie.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Try this one out... full (and I mean FULL) description in the post...


----------



## herb1

herb1 said:


> Credit to shaun (a 10ml tester): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/882657/shaunnadan%27s+Apple+Pi+Recipe


Vaped this over the wknd...needs more apple as nutty taste is coming through...any recommendations which apple flavour to use? and where available?


----------



## herb1

herb1 said:


> Vaped this over the wknd...needs more apple as nutty taste is coming through...any recommendations which apple flavour to use? and where available?


reduced the AP to 0.1% but still missing that apple flavour


----------



## stevie g

@herb1 add FA Fuji for apple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1

Sprint said:


> @herb1 add FA Fuji for apple


It already has Fuji Apple and Double Apple...they only compliment the juice in giving it an 'apple-core-like' taste
I need like an Appletiser taste to it...thinking of adding Pear...or even grape


----------



## stevie g

Then use FA champagne


----------



## stevie g

Drop double apple use Fuji @4%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

You can give this a go, maybe up the Fuji Apple if you want a stronger Apple.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

